# Coco Montoya in TO



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Coco is at the Silver Dollar next Saturday night. March 17th. The Marnacious and I will be there. Should be a good one.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Cool! One of thee smoothest modern blues players, enjoy the show.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just returned from the gig. What a dump the Silver Dollar is. Coco blew us away though, what a guitar man. Great blues guitarist. We walked down into Chinatown and had a fabulous chinese feast after the show. Great night.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Just returned from the gig. What a dump the Silver Dollar is. Coco blew us away though, what a guitar man. Great blues guitarist. We walked down into Chinatown and had a fabulous chinese feast after the show. Great night.


LOL !!!! Yes the Dollar is a dump. A real Toronto landmark. :^)
But a lot of great music has been played there. Actually sort of perfect for the blues. You don't want to see down and dirty in a phoney British pub. wouldn't be the same. 
Speaking of down and dirty, how bout' those Spadina Chinese Spots.....I love it down there. My fav Chinese restaurant in the world is 2 doors south of Grossmans (another great blues dump !!!). Kum Jug Yeun. Best Hot and Sour soup ever !!!! Not to mention the BBQ pork. Yum Yum!!!!!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Just returned from the gig. What a dump the Silver Dollar is. .


you got that right. The last time I was in there was to see Duke Robillard. Great show, but the place was so overcrowed that I couldn't get to the bar for a beer. I can't stand these places with limited seating....gettin' old I guess.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Limited seating is putting it very politely, for that place. There is virtually none. If there was any seating you would have nowhere to stand. Very small venue. You would think there must be 100 places in Toronto that would suit a gig like that better. Both for artist and patron. He played over at the Tralf in Buffalo the night before, should have popped over there to see him.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Limited seating is putting it very politely, for that place. There is virtually none. If there was any seating you would have nowhere to stand. Very small venue. You would think there must be 100 places in Toronto that would suit a gig like that better. Both for artist and patron. He played over at the Tralf in Buffalo the night before, should have popped over there to see him.


I have seen a few shows at the Silver Dollar Room. If you are planning to sit, you have to get there fairly early. Alot of great performers play there though.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I assume that "back room" that has the pool table and 4-5 booths cannot be opened up? Judging by the 4 foot thick wall in between the bar and that room, I assume it is load bearing.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Too bad about the seating in there. Glad to hear you enjoyed Coco though. I was lucky to see him at the Chicago Bluesfest a number of years ago. Great performer.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Is this, or is this not a guitar-related BB? What gear did he use?? Thats what I want to know!!

CT.:confused-smiley-010


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

He was using his Strat of course, but I could not get close enough to see anything else.


----------

